# Some from Saturday



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

Comments welcome


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I like all of them, but the second one is my favorite. Very nice.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I like em all TC but my judgement is based on contents....#2 is a place I would Kayak, #3 is a place I would use my metal detector...and #4 is canoe country...I don't have Tec knowledge about the art of Photography....but I know what I like.....Good Pics...


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I like the Barn pic. 

Dave


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like the first one because of the way you shot the pic. The road leads the eye to the bridge, which is the center of attention.
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I just came in from outside...*

It's been tough to shoot recently. We've been suffering from WSS (white sky syndome). You did a good job of getting some color in it, but man it's been tough. Moon at 99% tonight rising at 5:35. Will we get to see it - probably not. Sorry - it's just a Monday rant.

I like #3 the best for the detail of the barn/shack. By framing it next to the tree on the left it helps to accentuate the lean the building has. Cactus in front provides more foreground interest and you didn't feel that you had to place the subject in the center of the frame, which make the viewer have to work for it a little (this is a good thing). Nice job in all of these.

It's good to see that different members like different ones the best.:cheers:


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Good pics, TC ... they all remind me of the rural Texas of my youth. I can't decide between 2 and 3.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I think they all would make cool jig saw puzzles.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> I think they all would make cool jig saw puzzles.


Your right!!

I really like the third picture.


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

Im new to photography and this is the first time I actually went out looking for for something to photograph. In other words I dont know what im doing but I enjoy it, I might even like this more than fishing. Thanks for your comments as they have encouraged me to get out and take more pictures.
TC


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I hear ya...*



trout chaser said:


> Im new to photography and this is the first time I actually went out looking for for something to photograph. In other words I dont know what im doing but I enjoy it, I might even like this more than fishing. Thanks for your comments as they have encouraged me to get out and take more pictures.
> TC


I've made several image trips this year, but no fishing trips. That has to change. I was wondering yesterday how many people actually take trips to take pictures as opposed to taking pictures as a by product of their trip. You have a good eye TC - stick with it.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> I was wondering yesterday how many people actually take trips to take pictures as opposed to taking pictures as a by product of their trip.


I sometimes have that problem when I am hunting -- am I there more to take pictures or to hunt? Most of the time it is a toss up.


----------

